# Tool-less Lathe Carriage Lock Bolt



## walterwoj (Jun 7, 2020)

Today I finished my Tool-less Lathe Carriage Lock Bolt!  A little backstory:  The Carriage lock bolt on my lathe has a 7/16" square head bolt.  I haven't been enamored with this because I don't like using and open end wrench (that I keep loosing!) on the square head and the cost of buying a square wrench is outrageous ($13-$50) so in true hobbyist fashion I wasted a lot of time and even more money making a better bolt.  I started out with 3/4" 12L14 and did everything by hand.  I used the upside-down and backwards threading technique I saw from Joe P on youtube to single point the thread without a shoulder, worked like a charm.  The bolt part is a 7/16" Square just in case something goes wrong and I need a wrench to get it out.  the Knurled handle is held on with a roll pin and can flip over to stay out of the way.  

Just so you know: I only ruined 3 (really cheap Chinese) end mills making this!

Here's the old bolt:



And now the new one (pre-bluing):


New one blued and oiled:


Old and new side by side:


New installed and loose:


New installed and locked:


I had planed on the locked and loose positions to be 45 degrees to the left, I even threaded the bolt in and marked the side I wanted but it came out wrong.  It's still on an OK position so i'm happy.


----------



## brino (Jun 8, 2020)

Now that would be a very handy upgrade!

Nicely done!
-brino


----------



## Janderso (Jun 8, 2020)

Great idea!


----------

